# August 2017 Throwdown - YardBird!!!



## dirtsailor2003

*August 2017 throwdown - YardBird!*

*Code word: YardBird *

Submission deadline: 11:59pm PST Sunday August 27rd
PM your entry (read the rules below) to me dirtsailor2003.

Yardbird, and the fixings! Show off your favorite smoked chicken cook with sides. Spatched, smoker fried, pile of wings, beer can, rotisserie, bacon wrapped, stew, soup, stuffed peppers, meatloaf, fatty however you want to smoke it! Chicken needs to be the main component of the dish.

Please note that Chicken is the only bird we are looking for here. No game hens, ducks, turkey, wild game birds, etc.

Here's a few ideas to wet your appetite!













chicken arm.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 8, 2017


















korean.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 8, 2017


















peppers.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 8, 2017


















smoker fried.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 8, 2017


















egg muffins.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 8, 2017






Please remember you are being judged on

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me dirtsailor2003

*Official Smf Throwdown Rules*

A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (*dirtsailor2003*)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread.

An entry consists of the following:

one picture (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.


----------



## griz400

bump ....  should be fun


----------



## dirtsailor2003

griz400 said:


> bump ....  should be fun
> :439:



You bet it will be! Can't wait to see all the tasty entries!


----------



## ab canuck

This is going to be a good one...... I'll be watching this one......


----------



## SmokinAl

I bet this will be a good one!

Al


----------



## griz400

her we go ..    did everything and forgot about yardbird ... sending anyways ,,,


----------



## griz400

sorryall, sent my entry to dirt , forgot to put code word on ... let me slide or disqualify me ....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

griz400 said:


> sorryall, sent my entry to dirt , forgot to put code word on ... let me slide or disqualify me ....



The code word has to be in the picture. Fortunately you have plenty of time to submit another entry.


----------



## ososmokeshack

Sounds fun! I may have to try this.


----------



## uncle eddie

Another great challenge!  I don't do much chicken and I am looking forward to the entries.


----------



## tropics

Case Sounds like fun,not eating chicken for over 45 yrs. I have not been cooking it.

If I can think of something I will send it in.

Big thanks as always for doing what you are

Richie


----------



## bdskelly

Can't wait to see all the smokes! Do "Wangs" count as yardbird?..  lol b


----------



## Rings Я Us

Wang's get put in hot dogs I think.
I already have my idea. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BDSkelly said:


> Can't wait to see all the smokes! Do "Wangs" count as yardbird?..  lol b



BD, they sure do.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Case Sounds like fun,not eating chicken for over 45 yrs. I have not been cooking it.
> If I can think of something I will send it in.
> Big thanks as always for doing what you are
> Richie



No better time to start smoking/eating chicken again than this Richie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The weekend is here! Lets see some entries!!!!!


----------



## mike5051

I sent in my entry Case!


----------



## chilerelleno

:chicken:  :chicken:  :chicken:  :chicken:  :chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken:
Oh yeah, I can see this Throwdown getting pretty interesting.
Look forward to seeing all the great entries.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## uncle eddie

Since I don't do much chicken, I am looking forward to seeing these entries!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Entries are rolling in! Let's see some more! Going to be another tough one!


----------



## ososmokeshack

Here's my entry. 

:ROTF













IMG_0941.JPG



__ ososmokeshack
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Drool factory 101! Great entries so far! Can't wait to see what else pops up!

Keep the entries a coming!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Sunday is the deadline, so get your entries to me!


----------



## Rings Я Us

Have yet to get my ingredients [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## griz400

Put entry in tonight ...


----------



## Rings Я Us

I get extra points for using an ECB. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## mike5051

Rings R Us said:


> I get extra points for using an ECB. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


You get less points!  You choose to use the ECB!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## chilerelleno

7.5 hours till the deadline for entries.
I bet this one will have a plethora of entries, and some damned good ones too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ChileRelleno said:


> 7.5 hours till the deadline for entries.
> I bet this one will have a plethora of entries, and some damned good ones too.



The entries are still rolling in. Honestly not sure how many I have so far. They're all drool worthy, it's going to be a tough decision for those that get to vote!


----------



## Rings Я Us

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The entries are still rolling in. Honestly not sure how many I have so far. They're all drool worthy, it's going to be a tough decision for those that get to vote!


Just sent mine.. it tasted good too. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay after I sort out all the entries I'll get the voting thread up!


----------



## Rings Я Us

:popcorn


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Voting thread is up!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267472/august-2017-throwdown-yardbird-voting-thread


----------

